# Stories from the Dark



## sauronbill (Mar 22, 2003)

Any opinions in the stories posted here is apreciated. Nothing is going to be published anyway.......





*Akara's Rescue* 

Atos jumped getting out of the way of the swinging scimitar that searched to cut his life. He standed ready to fight with his large double ax in his hand. Atos was a barbarian. In those strange times in the lands of Urak and beyond, there were truly gigantic men that were extremely build and extremely strong. And also extremely tall. That's why barbarians were referred as "giants of Urak" by the elves, humans and all the other races. Normally the common high of a barbarian was 6'5 or 6'7. The tall ones were 6'9 , 7 feet, and there were some others that were several inches over seven feet. Besides that they were extremely build. Not one inch of fatness could be seeing in their bodies. The barbarians were born with the perfect muscle and at least 5 times the strength of a normal human. That was the reason of why they compared constantly with the mighty gray bears and the mighty kodocs(huge beast that are extremely strong, and tough. There are few of them but they are as strong as ents.) Also the barbarians live in the great city of Anak-Lerieth, they are divided into three different tribes: The White Tiger, The Gray Bear, and the Silver Wolve.They adored these three animals that were holy spirits that protected the barbarians lands. 

Atos belonged to the White Tiger tribe. He had been assigned, along with many other warriors, to escort Akara's carriage to the other part of the forest where some druids need it her help. Akara was the dotter of the head druid of the town, and she had powers beyond his imagination. The trip had gone well, they helped the druids and the villagers and they would be home at the next day. However Akara was in a hurry to go back to the city, for she was working in something important with her father. Atos had a bad feeling about this, for the roads weren't secure at night. When they were at half way they were attacked by a large company of licantropos that had been waiting the right momment to ambush them. Also the barbarians had excellent reflexes the licantropos were fast and silent enough. Many fell before the rest started to fight. 

Licantropos are strong werewolves that are in league with the dark forces. Now they are not common to see, but in those times licantropos were the strongest werewolves that ever excisted, but they didn't have so much hair on their body. Instead they had a rough black skin. They were at least two times the stronger than a normal men. Also they are pretty strong, they are smaller than a men, but taller than a dwarf or orc. And they can run in their four members, like wolves or dogs and they can transport several things on their backs, like their weapons or provisions. Like the orcs, the licantropos live in dark mountains. But they can also be seeing in dark forest, or red dark valleys dominated by necromancers, demons, or warlocks. Licantropos are created from elves and humans, and sometimes even wolves and other small animals. The dark forces twisted the personality and the shape of these creatures in order to use them as their army of evil. And now Atos was trying to defend the carriage and himself from a bunch of these creatures. 

Atos stood grabbing his ax harder. He had scaped the mortal scimitar twice but this time there was no way to run. He faced the six red eyes that now look at him with the sentence of death. The three licantropos stood holding their weapons high and giving a large howl. Two had scimitars, and the third had a small battle ax. All of them had shields. The three licantropos aimed at him. Atos blocked all their weapons with excelent movements, at the time he also got out of their way. Then he started swinging his large ax with an incredible precision as well as agility. The licantropos tried to evite the hunting ax, but they weren't fast enough. The first licantropo received a hit in his stomach. He gave a large howl and fell dead. Atos pull out the ax from the licantropo's stomach and started swing it again. The second licantropo came fast, but before he got to Atos, the swinging ax cut his head in the way. The third one jumped trying to hit Atos, but he got away in the last second. Atos throw a hit with his ax that hit the licantropo's shield knocking him out of the way. Then he turned around to help his comrades. For a time he fought on and killed more of them. But as he was fighting one big licantopo, one arrow striked him in the belly. Atos felt the pain and the air pull out of his lungs. One of his friends saved him from the licantropo's maze. Atos suddenly felt very thirsty, like never before in his life. He tried to stood up, but just then a licantropo came from behind and hit him hard with a club. Darkness covered Atos mind as he fell to the floor, and he knew nothing more.............


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 24, 2003)

The ideas are very good, but you start in the thick of the action, stop to explain, then start in again. Also, try to show, don't tell. Don't just say some of the things outright, like the definitions. I.E. When you say the mighty Koducs, I realize that they are very powerful. If you said the mighty Koduc beasts, then that's all I need to know. I write too, and My Dad and my sister tell me this kind of stuff al the time.


----------



## sauronbill (Mar 26, 2003)

Atos woke up to see a strange man healing his wounds. He couldn't see his face for the darkness, but still he could see that the man was no dangerous. He still felt thirsty, and now his head hurt like never before in his life. It was still night, that or his eyes were seein black now. Then he remembered the fight, he tried to stand up but the black figure pushed him delicately back to the floor.
"Easy young one,"said the figure,"your wound in the belly is already healed, but yu received a good hit in the head. Thank the ancient spirits they gave you a hard head."
"No.....No", said Atos between coughing and pain." I must keep fighting, i must protect the dotter of the head druid."
"Not today you won't,"said the figure laughing," you are still young and naive. You'll have to learn that a warrior need to rest so he can fight the next day. Besides there is nothing to protect."
" What do you mean stranger?"said Atos at the time his consiousnes abadon him. But he still could heard the words of the stranger that affected him more than his wounds:
"We lost the fight, young one. The whole caravan was killed, and Akara had been captured. Only you survived.........."


----------



## e.Blackstar (Mar 27, 2003)

Oooooh!!!!! Me likey! Keep it up! Now, I know you said that the guy doesn't look dagerous, but how does Atos trust him? (After all, I don't look particularly dangerous, but some people don't/can't trust me anyway)


----------



## sauronbill (Mar 29, 2003)

Atos opened his eyes. The clarity of the sun affected him, but only for a second. He wandered where he was. The last thing he remembered was a dark figure that was healing his wounds. As he remembered this he touched himself in the places where he had been wounded. Great, the wounds had healed completely. Whoever had helped him, was indeed very good with medicine. But where was he? Atos tried to stand up, but he only was able to lift half of his body. Still he made one bigger effort and stood up completely. Barbarians can recuperate very easily from their wounds, and Atos was nothing less. Once he stood he started to look around. He had been taken out a few meters from the road where the caravan was attacked. Funny there were no bodies on the road. It was like if everything had been just a dream. But when he looked carefully, he could see that the earth had been removed, and that many graves had been digged. So it wasn't a dream after all. The last words of the dark stranger had been true. Atos gave a sight and continued looking. The carruage where Akara had been transported was now nothing but destroyed, and there a few meters at the right of the car was a man almost as tall as him digging up a grave with a wood shalve. Atos looked at him carefully. The man was indeed a barbarian by his looks. But he wasn't a warrior, he was a druid. And by the color of his cloak , Atos could say he belonged to the Gray Bear tribe. For those ignorants of the vestiment of each tribe. You must know that the druids of the White Tiger wear brown cloaks, the Gray Bears wear gray, and the Silver Wolves wear blue. "Good,'thought Atos. "Thank The White Tiger he came to help me." 

"Hey!!,"exclaimed Atos at the time he walked with a little difficulty toward him. The druid stopped his work and faced Atos. "Excuse me, was you the one that save me last night? If is you, I am in debt to you...."
"Ohh, don't trouble yourself with morals problems young one,"said the druid smiling. Now Atos could see that at his side were two barbarians bodies ready to be buried. " You were very hurt, but you were fortunate. I simply helped one of my own you know? But i must say you recuperate much faster than i had preview. I thought you'll be out at least untill night and here you are walking already at noon. You are pretty strong young one........"
"Thanks, but still i am in debt to you, druid", said Atos." I don't belong to your tribe, but we are both barbarians. If you need me some day just ask me, I won't turn my back on you. "
"I know you won't young one,"said the druid,"but i prefer to have you as a friend. Still is nice to know that i can count with you. Here help me buried these last two bodies."

Atos helped him and in little time the two bodies were inside their burial graves. After that Atos and the druid both singed the song that is given to every barbarian every time he died. Atos looked around and felt great sadness in his heart, but he didn't cried. Instead he looked back at the druid that was now staring at the distance.
"Great tragedy uh?"asked Atos facing him.
"Great tragedy indeed, young one,"said the druid turning his eyes to him. Then he extended his hand to Atos."I am Ramour, one of the druids of the Great Gray Bear Spirit. And you?"
"I know, "said Atos taking the druid's hand,"i could tell by the color of your cloak that you belonged to the Bear tribe. I belong to the White Tiger, my name is Atos. "
"Atos,"said the druid smiling,"interesting name. It means "standing tree". From what i have seen, you are indeed as hard as to cut as a tree. "
"Thanks, my father gave me the name because i could stand in two legs when i was only six months old. But you have an interesting name also. Ramour, it means "roar of the bear", right?
"Yes, indeed. My mother gave it to me because she said my cry sounded like a bear roaring." 
"Did you dig all these graves by yourself?", asked Atos looking around. Not only his friends had been buried, but the licantropos too. 
"No, I couldn't do it alone,'said the druid,"I had help."
"From who? "
"Him,"said the druid and he pointed to one humanoid figure that was standing over the peak the licantropos had take. He seemed absort in his thoughts. Also the figure was wearing the blue cloak of the Silver Wolve tribe, Atos could say that he wasn't a barbarian. The figure turned around and faced them both, only for Atos to see that he had been right. The figure wasn't a barbarian at all. It was a young blonde male elf with a large bow in his hand, and that now faced Atos with a smile in his lips.......


----------



## sauronbill (Apr 3, 2003)

"Greetings Atos,"said the elf smiling. He had a strange shine in his eyes."I see that you are already standing and walking. That's good, i have always admired the barbarians for their strength and honor. "
"Who are you?,"asked Atos giving the elf a look of distrust,"and how do you know my name?"
"I am an elf as yu can see,"said the elf." A ranger actually. And i have very sensitive ears, i could hear the whole conversation from where i was standing."
"Incredible,"said Atos impressed. "But what is a ranger like you doing in these lands, and helping us?"
"Well......" But before the elf finished his explanation, a big gray wolf jumped right in front of them. Atos went for a weapon, but he saw no reaction in the others. The wolf suddenly transformed itself into a tall barbarian with a blue cape.
"I have follow their tracks for a time,"said the newcomer to Ramour."They are heading for the lost tower........"


Atos was stuned with the sudden appearance of this strange man. The man was indeed as you already may know, a Silver Wolve druid. As a barbarian, Atos had already come to that conclusion, but now he was more confused than ever, of what were all those people doing there.....
"Who are you, druid??,"said Atos with a confusing voice."Who were you following? Can anybody explain what's going on here??"
"My name is Moru, and i am a druid of the Silver Wolve as you may see, young one,"said the newcomer.
" Who were you following?", asked Atos.
"Calm your soul, young one, or you'll explote,"said Ramour laughing at Atos's desesperation. And then he passed to explain the whole thing. "Moru and I are some of the druids of the village that Akara went to help. We were satisfied with the help, but we knew the danger of this part of the forest. That's why some of the other druids asked us to keep an eye on the carriage. Unfortunately, we came too late to the fight. Most of the warriors were dead and the licantropos had already taken Akara. I checked every warrior, and we started to bury the dead ones. That's when i found you, luckily that you were right in the front. Otherwise i would have taken longer to find you and you would have surely died of blood lost. Moru changed into wolf form so he could track the licantropos company. And now he brought the good news. "
"What about the ranger?", asked Atos less confused now."What is he doing here??"
"Pairien is here to help us,"said Moru smiling."He belongs to me. I saved his life 2 years ago when he was being attacked by a large lion. Since then, he had accompanied me trying to return the favor. "
"That's right,"said the ranger smiling,"and i have never had the chance to do it. Moru is not the adventurer i thought he was, otherwise my duty would have ended long ago. Still my services are his, untill i pay him with the same coin.
"I see,"said Atos smiling. He had understood everything now, and was indeed grateful that Ramour had saved him. He turned to Moru."So how did the hunt went?"
"Not too easy,"said Moru with a look that revealed worrie."Thanks the great spirits that i changed into my wolf form, otherwise i could have never followed them. The licantropos are very tricky leaving false tracks. Luckily, i can smell them a mile away. I followed them for a long time, and i left them to come here to give the news. But i know they are taking the road to the Lost Tower, they must have made their base there a few months back. That's where Akara will be........"


----------



## sauronbill (May 1, 2003)

Atos, Ramour and Pairien were now running toward The Lost Tower. Atos was the first for the surprise of the others. Even carrying his heavy double ax, and his belt full of throwing little axes, he was the fastes of them all. His steps were those of a giant, and his stamina seemed to be infinite. Ramour and Pairien followed behind with difficulty. There was no much problem for Ramour, but the elf seemed to keep adding and adding more stamina every time he tried to keep up. However, the elf seemed tireless, and the thing was that Pairien was very use to run large distances. 

Moru had taken the road to the city of Anak-Lerieth in order to bring more barbarians to fight. While the three of them would try resque Akara. Moru wouldn't be late with the help, but there was a chance that Akara would die if they didn't get there on time. Why the licantropos had taken Akara to their campment was still a no answer question. Licantropos usually don't act hostile, unless there is an evil guide in them. Besides that they had come to capture an objective that didn't had any use to them. Which was making this much more interesting. 

The vast lands of the barbarians were full of forests, and valleys, besides some small mountains. The Lost Tower was a small construction that looked like a small temple where some necromancers and occultists had done their bidings centuries ago. Still the place had somekind of bad aura, and many evil creatures could still be seeing surrounding the place. Every barbarian knew the tale of the Lost Tower, and of how the ancient druids throw out the evil wizards out of their land with the help of the spirits. Still the barbarians feared to go there, only some brave kids now and days went there just to be an adventurer. And even then, they went in daylight. Nobody, except for some druids, had adventured there in the night. That's how the Lost Tower got its name. It was only a lost place that nobody visited, not even some animals. But now the evil seemed to had made it a base again.

The three of them runned until midafternoon when they stopped. They didn't stop because they were tired, or because they needed to eat or drink. Something terrible had happened besides their disgrace. There on the side of the road laid four strange creatures. Atos recognized them. They were thryas or dryads, as the druids called them. The dryads were mistical forest creatures that were rarely seem. Atos remembered to see some of them when he was a toddler. But never again. The dryads looked like centaurs, except that their skin is green and instead of hair they had somekind of green leaves all over their bodies. Still they looked beautiful. The dryads seemed to live like the lions. There were a lot of females, but only two or five major males commanded their tribes. Also they are not strong at all, the dryads are not a cowardly race. They helped centuries ago in the liberation of Anak-Lerieth, when the fire tribes tried to conquer the barbarian lands. And it was rumored that the males had amazing nature powers. But after the war they were rearly seem, for their skin can be confused with the green of the forest. Besides that they didn't like the other creatures so much, for they tended to hide everytime someone spotted them Atos had heard this from his mother when she used to tell him stories before he went to sleep. Pairien and Ramour didn't seemed so surprise, but for Atos was a great shock. He had never been so close to a real fairy tale creature. However the dryads were dead, and for the look of the wounds, they knew it had been the licantropos the ones that killed them........


----------

